# Lighter weight building material?



## Donnie25 (Jul 11, 2017)

So I'm running into the issue of weight. I'm afraid a wooden enclosure filled with dirt will be too heavy for my upstairs(the floor wobbles as it is...). Is there anything I could use that would be lighter in weight to build this?


----------



## Zyn (Jul 11, 2017)

Eh it's not going to change much between material for it to matter. No matter what you have the weight of the sub, a 8x4x4 enclosure, water, the tegu, basking rock or slate, borrow bins if you feel like it.


----------



## viejo (Jul 11, 2017)

You could use ratio of more peat and / or coir to topsoil. The moisture content will be a weight determining factor in this case.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 11, 2017)

viejo said:


> You could use ratio of more peat and / or coir to topsoil. The moisture content will be a weight determining factor in this case.


If humidity and air flow are fine, you may not need the depth of substrate you think you do.


----------



## Donnie25 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hmmmm this is my main issue, not sure what to do. My floor is unsturdy as it is, when anyone walks you can see things shaking in the room. There are also 3 large, chameleon enclosures 2 feet of substrate each in that room... might have to find a new room. Wonder if I could make an insulated garage enclosure lol?


----------



## Zyn (Jul 14, 2017)

Yeah I wouldn't put it anywhere that the floor could cave lol...Luckly being a home owner I knew when i first started looking at houses 3 years ago I wanted a big air tight basement lol


----------



## Zyn (Jul 14, 2017)

In the winter the furemce keeps enclosures pretty warm by itself lol


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jul 14, 2017)

I know you already chose a different room but PVC cages are much lighter than wooden and glass ones, and if sealed correctly are water tight.


----------



## Donnie25 (Jul 18, 2017)

Haven't heard of anyone doing a PIC enclosure, any links to this? Thanks guys, sorry for the late response


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jul 18, 2017)

I can't give a link off mobile but there are several vidoes on youtube which showcase the use of PVC on reptile enclosures in different ways.


----------



## Donnie25 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks, been watching some videos. Btw I meant PVC not PIC, damn autocorrect. 

So question, is there any downsides to using pvc? This would seem like a great way to keep moisture and substrate in. Seems like everyone uses wood for monitors/tegus though?


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jul 19, 2017)

Well for me I couldn't find it locally, and having it shipped is expensive. You also want to be sure to get nice thick sheets because you can't really build it around a frame, you just screw the pieces straight together. That's why it's not used for monitors, they require so much dirt and a frame less enclosure simply wouldn't be strong enough. For tegus it should work though.


----------



## Donnie25 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hmmm well I might need to stick to wood then, I planned on having a fairly deep substrate layer for the bio critters. Maybe I can convince the GF to allow the tegu in the living room lol. If I can build the enclosure nice enough, might just look like a piece of furniture


----------

